

Docker Hub Official Repos: Announcing Language Stacks - zrail
https://blog.docker.com/2014/09/docker-hub-official-repos-announcing-language-stacks/

======
pandog
Maybe I'm missing something here but I don't see this as being particularly
useful?

It's a nice quick way to get an application running in Docker but
realistically would you want to be depending upon these images in production?

The power I see in Docker is the ability to create portable images that
contain everything my application needs. I don't want to depend upon Docker
(the company) to figure out what these images should look like.

Am I looking at this the wrong way?

~~~
danielbln
If the Dockerfiles were available, I would feel better about it. Just glancing
around I couldn't find the stacks Dockerfiles, so not sure those are
available.

~~~
pandog
I think they're here: [https://github.com/docker-
library](https://github.com/docker-library)

------
ae0000
Does anyone know why debian was chosen as the source for these repos? I
thought they were defaulting to ubuntu.

ie. [https://github.com/docker-
library/golang/blob/master/1.3/Doc...](https://github.com/docker-
library/golang/blob/master/1.3/Dockerfile)

~~~
tianon
This question was asked on [https://github.com/docker-
library/golang/issues/11#issuecomm...](https://github.com/docker-
library/golang/issues/11#issuecomment-56748915) too, but the main reason is
that the "debian" base images are tightly controlled and kept really minimal,
so it's easy to make the new images as minimal as they can be too. The Ubuntu
images are also great, but they include more stuff as part of keeping a
consistent experience, so they don't have the same focus on minimalism that
the Debian images can.

~~~
shykes
Note that the image maintainers (starting with tianon above) reserve the right
to change the base distro they use for the images. So they can truly use the
best tool for the job, now and in the future.

~~~
prudhvis
Changing the distro underneath would break all other Dockerfiles that assume
they are running on a certain distro. How do we have to deal with cases when
the distro is switched from debian to centos for example?.

~~~
IanCal
If you don't want things to get broken further down the line, you should use
tags. It's the same with any dependency.

------
rayalez
I'm very happy to see Hy language among the official repos! I think more
people should know about it.

~~~
Loic
For people not aware, "Hy transforms its Lisp code into the Python Abstract
Syntax Tree"[0].

[0]:
[http://hy.readthedocs.org/en/latest/index.html](http://hy.readthedocs.org/en/latest/index.html)

------
skrebbel
Can someone explain to me what the fuss is about? I mean, e.g. the Java 7
dockerfile is 3 lines. Why is it better for me to FROM these images instead of
copying those three lines into my own dockerfile?

~~~
peterwwillis
Well from a practical sense it's just making it more modular for you to mix
and match without duplicating configuration. But the fuss is about PR. If this
were Gentoo or something there'd just be a big directory of ebuilds and you'd
just use them as you needed. But an announcement like this always makes it to
the front page of HN, and then other sites, and they get more eyeballs on
their site. So it's half useful, half business-as-usual.

------
farslan
Pity they choose "Golang" instead of "Go" for their default Go image. It's
called "Go". And they built Docker with Go.

~~~
levosmetalo
Pity Google choose "Go" instead of "Golang" for their programming language.
There were already another "Go!". And they built it from scratch so they could
choose whatever name instead of a common English word.

